# FROZEN HATCHING BLAST PLEASE HELP



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

hi i have just done my first ivf cycle ending in a bfn  i really dont no what to do on day 3 i had 3 embies i-9cell 1-8 cell and 1-4 cell i had the 8 cell put back on day 3 and the other two were left to see if they would grow cell 9 by day 5 was a good hatching blast and was froze cell 4 by day 6 had made blast but way to slow so no good   so now i have this snow baby do i go for fet or have a fresh cycle ? so cofused as if this was a better embie why did they not put this one back and if not meaning if the 8-cell did not work thrn whats the chances of this one working ? 
thank you any storys or advice welcome please


----------



## cherraberra (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Sugarsweet,

I dont have any advice but would like to say I have just experienced a BFN on my first cycle of IVF - it took me a while to accept it but now we are planning to have FET later this month - we had 1 frostie from our fresh cycle so we are hoping that it has been waiting for us. 
I wish you lots of luck in your journey and hope we both can be sharing success stories very soon.    xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I have been in both your shoes, my first cycle was cancelled then 2nd fresh cycle we had two 3 day embies frozen I ummed and rrrr'd for ages and then I decided I would go for another fresh as I couldn't face two embies not thawing or the possibility of only having 1 embie placed back so I went ahead with another fresh which took us to blast and had another 2 frozen only this time blasts. All of these cycles have been a BFN so in december 2011 I decided to thaw my two embies and see if they grown to blasts which they did but very poor quality therefore we agreed to defrost the other two blasts and they thawed not as good of a grade and were still expanding as they were popped back in. 

The theory behind my post is if i'd gone with just my 2 embies they obviously would never of got me pg so i'm glad I had my other blasts as back up. I would go with another fresh cycle whilst your nice and young and keep your frostie for a sibling!!! or if all fails again maybe you can get some more frosties and top your frostie back up with more hope of making transfer xxxx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi sugar sweet, I agree you should do a fresh. I also have a hatched embie frozen and was told that as it no longer has a protective outer shell there is a greater chance it won't survive the thaw! 

I had excellent blasts with some hatching and still resulted in a BFN. FET later this month as we have 7 frosties.

Good luck with whatever you decide xx


----------

